# Inclusion of The Yellow Perch



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 24, 2011)

*Inclusion of The Golden Perch*

Okay, let's be frank. _The Golden Perch _served the best beer in the Eastfarthing, so I think it is up there with _The Green Dragon. _I would like to bring forth a petition to remove _The Floating Log _and replace it with _The Yellow Perch_​. Who agrees?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 6, 2011)

Come on people, vote!! Show your spirit!!!!!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha, I like the initiative, Bard the Bowman. I don't know how much luck you're going to have disrupting what's become an institution of the TTF, but you sure are thinking! I don't even recall the yellow perch tavern in the text. Can you refresh our memories?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 6, 2011)

My sincere apologies. It is actually _The *Golden *Perch. _My mistake. How do you change the title of a thread?

Anyway, the hobbits mention it during their Short Cut To 'Shrooms. Here follows an excerpt:

"All right!' said Pippin. 'I will follow you into every bog and ditch. But it is hard! I had counted on passing _The Golden Perch _at Stock before sundown. The best beer in the Eastfarthing, or used to be: it is a long time since I tasted it."

Now, Prince of Cats, I hope that you were not the one who voted "No". I think you want _The Golden Perch _as much as I do. Give the right vote. Don't be afraid.


----------



## David Pence (Nov 8, 2011)

Gosh, golly gee, willikers! I could have sworn I had setup all five 'inns' mentioned in Tolkien's books.

I vote for putting all those back in, and sorting out what best to do with them later.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 9, 2011)

Certainly we need to have such an inn.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 10, 2011)

Then how come you didn't vote Starbrow?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 10, 2011)

Because my brain had already closed for the day.;*)


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 23, 2011)

So, when can we expect _The Golden Perch _to replace _​The Floating Log?_


----------



## David Pence (Nov 27, 2011)

I've put the Inn's back, um, in. Use them together ... Use them in peace. (What movie is that from quiz fans?)


----------



## Uminya (Nov 28, 2011)

Which now begs the question...what are the Golden Perch and Ivy Bush for, exactly? All of the other Inns have a description, and they seem to cover everything that might be needed...


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 28, 2011)

Patience Ciryaher. I'm sure dapence will reveal his intentions. All in good time. The most important thing was to set them in place.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 28, 2011)

dapence said:


> I've put the Inn's back, um, in. Use them together ... Use them in peace. (What movie is that from quiz fans?)


 
That would be *2010: The Year We Make Contact* 

ooh what do I win? what do I win? lol jk


----------



## Uminya (Nov 29, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> Patience Ciryaher. I'm sure dapence will reveal his intentions. All in good time. The most important thing was to set them in place.


 
His intentions were to acquiesce to a request for them, most likely. What do _you_ propose they be used for? As far as I can tell, they're both pointless.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 29, 2011)

One could, as HLGStrider said, be reserved for discussions on C.S. Lewis's works. However, I suggest that _The Golden Perch, _under my moderation, be home to ideas and scripts and all sorts of things relating to a Silmarillion mini-series.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there some particular reason one of our existing moderators couldn't moderate the _inevitably bustling_ Golden Perch?


----------



## David Pence (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, that's a good idea. The Ivy Bush is now dedicating to discussing works by C.S. Lewis.

The Golden Perch now dedicated to discussing works that are clearly inspired by, or have been heavily influenced by (J.K. Rowling for example) the works of J.R.R. Tolkien.


----------

